# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Выгнать тараканов из квартиры, нужен совет.

## Mariya

Харе Кришна! Преданные, помогите, пожалуйста. Неуверенна - в тот ли раздел написала.
Встал вопрос, как изгнать тараканов из квартиры. Если честно, травить их не хочется, нужно эффективное средство, чтобы они просто ушли. Подскажите, пожалуйста. Может, кто-то сталкивался с такой проблемой.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Если вы живёте в многоквартирном доме,то не избавитесь,можно до некоторой степени ограничить экспансию,увеличив процент гуны благости в своей квартире.Если в особняке,то нет проблем--купите у китайцев отраву позабористей,одного раза хватит.После этого так же повысти гуну благости в жилище и они не появятся.
Тараканы--это по большому счёту наше материализованное невежество,уменьшайте его.
По поводу ахимсы в отношении их.Лучше проявить ахимсу в отношении людей,чем вредных насекомых.Защитите себя и своих близких ценой жизни тараканов,иначе они  защитятся ценой Вас.Человеческая жизнь важнее,протравите раз и забудьте навсегда.

----------


## Александр.Б

Переезжайте к нам в Сибирь, у нас два года назад все тараканы исчезли как вид. Загадка природы)))

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Лишите их питания и питья. Сделайте чтобы было чисто и сухо. Сами уйдут. Не дураки...

----------


## Ольга Ч.

В Тирупати в ашраме при Храме тараканы по стенам пешком ходят. И благость есть и каконы чистоты соблюдаются.
Тараканы могут есть даже бумагу...от них просто так не избавиться.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Кто конструктор такого тела? Страшно смотреть. Талант у создателя, хотел создать нечто страшное. Удалось, хоть и маленькие. Хорошо, что они на людей не прыгают.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

можно ещё пригласить пауков. Ну или вообще 



> нечто страшное


 - китайца. 




> все тараканы исчезли как вид. Загадка природы)))


как составляющая - применение вместо ядов препаратов с их специфичными паразитами - Gregarina blattarum :umnik2: . Болезни и паразиты всегда очень эффективны с теми, кто живёт группами.

----------


## Damodara dasa

Советуют мыть, чтобы постоянно было чисто. Пародокс в том, что они лопают всё подряд, даже упавшие волосы, и, как сказали выше, бумагу. Кроме травли советую сделать так, чтобы на кухне у вас не было ни единой щели. Между плинтусами и стенами и полом, между навесными шкафами и стеной, везде замажте силиконом (такой продаётся в тубусах) или заклейте скотчем. Все продукты в плотных закрытых банках или пакетах. Всё должно быть сухо. Если у вас несколько слоев обоев, то придётся проверить если они где то уже отходят, ребята могут и там поселиться. И остался вариант, что тараканы просто по улице через форточку пробираются от соседей. Тут уже не знаю что делать... Кстати если ловите их, то можете смывать в раковину, они живучие, без проблем где нибудь выплывут и обсохнут. Где-то читал, что таракан, которому оторвали голову оставляет тело через месяц от того, что ему пить не чем.

----------


## Сева

Нет никакого греха в том чтобы убивать тараканов.
В храме убивают мух.
На фермах ИСККОН убивают крыс.

И вообще Арджуна людей убивал.

----------


## Виталий Соколов

> Нет никакого греха в том чтобы убивать тараканов.


А как же ШБ 5.26.17: "По замыслу Верховного Господа низшие существа, такие, как клопы и комары, питаются высасывая кровь у людей и животных. Эти крошечные создания не способны понять, что их укусы причиняют боль. [...] Если человек, обладая знанием, лишает жизни или калечит неразумных существ[...], он, безусловно, совершает грех. Верховный Господь наказывает такого грешника, низвергая его в ад под названием Андхакупа, где на него нападают птицы, звери, рептилии, комары, вши, черви, мухи и все прочие существа, которым он за свою жизнь причинил страдания. [...] Таким образом, попав в Андхакупу, грешник испытывает те же страдания, что и низшие существа"?

----------


## Макс_И

http://alena-karmanova.livejournal.com/221615.html
Как-то Кришна Чайтанья узнал, что надо повесить в помещении, где есть мыши, фото Гаруды...  Тут про мышей правда)




> И вообще Арджуна людей убивал.


Его Кришна попросил так сделать). Шрила Прабхупада в лекциях приводил пример с солдатом который если убивает на войне исполняя приказ будет приведен к наградам и медалям, а если он убивает по собственной прихоти - его повесят.




> На фермах ИСККОН убивают крыс.


 В тех же лекциях я слышал как его отец специально  кормил мышей, в каком то месте выставлял им зерно, чтобы они не грызли его мешки или ткани...

 Всякая жизнь от Бога и человек не вправе ее отнять 8).

----------


## Сева

Так это не по собственной прихоти.

Поддержание хозяйства - наша дхарма.
Тараканы и крысы мешают нам исполнять нашу дхарму.

Ну если хотите кормите крыс =)

Я просто видел что в храме например вешают липучку от мух, так что старшие преданные уже подали пример =)

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Родственники, соседи, правительство и даже (о ужас) собственное тело тоже регулярно нам мешают исполнять дхарму. Что же, поубивать их всех? Наверное надо сначала поискать более цивилизованные способы  :smilies:

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Самое ужасное когда тараканы ползают по алтарю и по Шриле Прабхупаде! Старшие преданные дали четкое указание не убивать их, приводя пример Прабхупады, который поймав таракана, выпустил его в окно со словами: "Я дарю тебе весь мир!" Но я все равно в храме убиваю их, беру на себя грех, потому что иаче они вообще наглеют и ползают среди бела дня по тем местам, куда ставится бхога для Божеств. Конечно, есть наставление, что надо установить гуну благости, и они сами уйдут. Но я это сделать не в силах, поскольку сама в храме не живу, а даже если бы и жила, за всеми не уследишь, часто преданные ведут себя как малые дети, оставляя прасакд где попало в том числе на ночь.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна! Преданные, помогите, пожалуйста. Неуверенна - в тот ли раздел написала.
> Встал вопрос, как изгнать тараканов из квартиры. Если честно, травить их не хочется, нужно эффективное средство, чтобы они просто ушли. Подскажите, пожалуйста. Может, кто-то сталкивался с такой проблемой.


Мария, удалось вам "выгнать" тараканов?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Подскажите, пожалуйста. Может, кто-то сталкивался с такой проблемой.


Сталкивались :cry: много-много лет тому назад...Преданные из храма завезли нам тараканов. И на мой ужас :" ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ???" Ответили: "Спокойно, матаджи, Кришна всё регулирует!"

Через несколько месяцев (а, может, лет, не помню уже) тараканы заполонили всю кухню и соседние комнаты...они совсем не боялись нас и стали полноправными хозяевами дома :biggrin1: 

Когда родители перестали ходить к нам в гости, а дом напоминал "бомжатник", наконец, мы опомнились. Вынесли всю испорченную мебель на помойку, сорвали обои, и я протравила весь дом (и заодно себя в наказание :smilies: )

С тех пор темы о тараканах для меня не существует. Единственное, что я могу сделать для них полезное-это сказать "Харе Кришна" на прощание и попросить прощения...

----------


## Михаил П.

> По поводу ахимсы в отношении их.Лучше проявить ахимсу в отношении людей,чем вредных насекомых.Защитите себя и своих близких ценой жизни тараканов,иначе они  защитятся ценой Вас.Человеческая жизнь важнее,протравите раз и забудьте навсегда.


Абсурд. 

Есть хорошая история о Будде, когда он убил себя, чтобы накормить тигрицу и её детёнышей. Вот пример настоящего сострадания. Человека с большой буквы. Он не рассуждал о своей важности для народа, о привилегиях человека на планете. Есть ведическая история о святом, опасавшимся раздавить муравьёв. Не представляю как можно один вид живых существ возвышать над другим. Это философия ("мы лучше того-то")свойственна фашизму, но никак не ведическому представлению, что все мы являемся душами. 

Практических советов как прогнать тараканов дать не могу. Разве что не оставлять еду и крошки, чтобы они ушли туда, где еды больше. 

Поделюсь другим. Одно время я перестал убивать комаров. Они садились, кусались. Пару раз убил комаров по инерции. Затем стал пресекать себя в этом.Сгонял рукой и всё. Прошло несколько дней и они перестали кусаться. Я совершенно спокойно могу находится летом в обществе нескольких человек не будучи укушенным. Других кусают. А меня перестали. Конечно, иногда всё же кусают, но это происходит настолько резко и в таком контрасте с прошлым, что просто поразительно. 

Я не один, кто заметил это. Точнее не только у меня наблюдается такой же эффект. Так что, думаю, с тараканами может произойти что-то подобное. Животные хорошо чувствуют искренность намерений. Сколько бы их не называли глупыми, низшими, нечистыми и прочее, а они куда лучше многих людей. Их восприятие глубже и чище. Да и поступки только оправданные мотивацией необходимости, но никаких убийств из неприязни или брака по расчёту в животном мире не встретить. 

Я малость увлёкся. Простите. Главное, что хочу сказать: любите всех, следуйте примерам великих людей и помните: каждая жизнь важна. Мудр тот, кто жертвует ради другого, а не другим ради себя.

----------


## Сева

Михаил в ведической культуре еще есть понятие о гунах, и с существами в разных гунах по-разному поступают.
Учение Будды не авторитетно для вайшнавов.

Один хиппи пришел к Прабхупаде и сказал: Ваше движение такое замечательное, если оно распространится больше не будет гнева и насилия.
А Прабхупада ответил: А чем плох гнев?

----------


## Михаил П.

Сева, принцип ахимсы есть и у вайшнавов и буддистов и делить по принципу "наше не наше" похоже на распределение людей по цвету кожи. "Он чёрный, значиит он плохой" равносильно "он буддист, значит не пример для меня". Духовные люди есть везде. То, что человек — вайшнав, не гарантирует его святость. И наоборот. То, что он буддист, христианин или мусульманин вовсе не значит, что нужно закрыть глаза на все его поступки. Да, вы имеете право не соглашаться в деталях, но что касается ахимсы — этот принцип в равной степени используется и в ведической культуре и в буддизме. 

И причём в вопросе сострадания гуны? В страсти человек может совершить убийство, может совершить его в несвежести, но это же не значит, что на этого человека нужно ровнятся. Таких людей называют лицами девиантного поведения. Их лечат и изолируют от общества. Они не могут быть достойным примером. И пока мы не научились Не видеть разницу в жизни таракана и жизни человека, мы будем пытаться искать её в учении Будды и ведичиской культуре. И только когда мы осознаем, что все живые твари равны, так как их души одинаковы, только тогда мы поймём, что без разницы кого слушать, когда у них один источник и говорят они об одном и том же.

----------


## Сева

Михаил есть фундаментальная разница между учением Будды и Вайшнавизмом. Буддизм - *имперсональное* учение а Вайшнавизм *персональное*.

Например когда Хануман посетил город демонов Ланку он вовсе не стал кормить демонов своим мясом как будда. Наоборот он поджег ланку и поджарил демонов, потому что хотя они и являются вечными душами, они впали в невежество и были поглощены завистью. Что вызвало у Ханумана гнев.

Если Вы проявляете мягкость и снисходительность к человеку в страсти или в благости то они способны оценить ваш благородный поступок, но человек в невежестве в ответ на мягкость решит что Вы "лох" которого можно безнаказанно эксплуатировать.

Господь Рамачандра когда хотел переправиться на Ланку через океан и увидел что полубог океана возгордился сказал "Большая ошибка проявлять снисходительность к бессердечному негодяю" и заставил бога океана повиноваться с помощью оружия.

----------


## Сева

А что касается тараканов, то понятно что лучше поддерживать чистоту чтобы они сами ушли  :smilies:

----------


## Ramaraghava

Гель дохлокс отваживает тараканов мажем по плинтусам - они изчезают и больше не приходят - остальное не помогает не будьте сентиментальными чистота важнее Жил как то в липецком храме там толпы бегали тараканов и нетрогали их только уборка и поная чистота на их популяцию не повлияло пришлось выводить их !но лучше отпугнуть !Дохлокс не убивает всех а отпугивает!

----------


## Михаил П.

> Михаил есть фундаментальная разница между учением Будды и Вайшнавизмом. Буддизм - *имперсональное* учение а Вайшнавизм *персональное*.
> 
> Например когда Хануман посетил город демонов Ланку он вовсе не стал кормить демонов своим мясом как будда. Наоборот он поджег ланку и поджарил демонов, потому что хотя они и являются вечными душами, они впали в невежество и были поглощены завистью. Что вызвало у Ханумана гнев.
> 
> Если Вы проявляете мягкость и снисходительность к человеку в страсти или в благости то они способны оценить ваш благородный поступок, но человек в невежестве в ответ на мягкость решит что Вы "лох" которого можно безнаказанно эксплуатировать.
> 
> Господь Рамачандра когда хотел переправиться на Ланку через океан и увидел что полубог океана возгордился сказал "Большая ошибка проявлять снисходительность к бессердечному негодяю" и заставил бога океана повиноваться с помощью оружия.



Бессердечным негодяем может быть только такое невежественное существо. Даже христиане, при не очень почтительном отношении к животным, признают, что животное не способно грешить. Грешить может только человек (читай демон). Так что есть фундаментальная разница в жалости к демонам и тигрице/тараканам/любому другому существу. 

Демоны представляют собой реальную угрозу в силу своего склада ума. Животное же угрозы не представляет. Оно не съест больше, чем нужно. Оно просто выживает. Так что ваше "лох" здесь не применимо в данной ситуации.

Для сострадания нет разницы буддист ты или вайшнав.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Поддержание хозяйства - наша дхарма.
> Тараканы и крысы мешают нам исполнять нашу дхарму.
> 
> Ну если хотите кормите крыс =)


Мы кормили одну старенькую крысу, когда жили в частном доме. (возможно, уже рассказывала на форуме)
Она спала под батареей и была почти ручной  :biggrin1:  Мы тогда тренировали свою ахимсу, пока она не перегрызла провода и, произошло короткое замыкание (дом мог сгореть)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Отнесли ее в подвал столовой.

А тараканов просто не надо разводить. Увидели одного-вынесли погулять...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

" Рассказывает Джаяпатака Махараджа: "Однажды я поймал таракана в монреальском храме. Шрила Прабхупада взял таракана из моих рук, открыл окно и сказал, обращаясь к таракану: 'Я дарю тебе весь мир. Наслаждайся им!' С этими словами он выбросил таракана и закрыл окно" :smilies:

----------


## Сева

Ладно Михаил я смотрю Вы стойки в своих убеждениях.
Можете принести свое мясо в жертву моей кошке, я буду рад сэкономить на вискасе.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Отнесли ее в подвал столовой.
> 
> А тараканов просто не надо разводить. Увидели одного-вынесли погулять...


Одного, второго, а если их толпы бегают? За всеми-то не угонишься... Не разводить, проще сказать чем выполнить, если вместе живут люди в разных гунах, на них никак не повлияешь.

----------


## Nyrislam

> Одного, второго, а если их толпы бегают? За всеми-то не угонишься...


Зато станеш для них мессией!

Можно попытаться очистить их святым именем в момент смерти...
Может это карма такая, среди тараканов жить?

Если это мешает выполнению долга, то однозначно нужно бороться.

----------


## Яна С.

> Может это карма такая, среди тараканов жить?
> 
> Если это мешает выполнению долга, то однозначно нужно бороться.


Карма наверное. Как тараканы могут мешать выполнению долга? 
Я вот каждую ночь смотрю, бегает ли таракан,  стараюсь его поймать в баночку, и запечатываю ее, утром мужа прошу выбросить приоткрытую на мусорный бак уличный.

----------


## ДмитрийК

Харе Кришна! Попробуйте клей специальный, я так от крыс избавился, на куске картона или оргалита рисуете круг из клея а внутрь приманку
кладете, они сползутся и залипнут, полное ненасилие.ИМХО

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Тараканы на кухне - это отражение тех "тараканов", которые в голове.
Поэтому вначале нужно избавиться от тараканов в голове, потом они и из кухни убегут.
А для этого надо тараканов в голове и на кухне превратить в преданных.
Может это какие-то полубоги принимают форму тараканов, чтобы принимать ваш прасад?  :biggrin1:

----------

